# Quick review of the Cal Aqua Labs Double Check 2 CO2 Checker



## andyh (19 Oct 2010)

Well i managed to break the Â£4 drop checker that i bought eBay a year ago whilst cleaning it. The glass was very thin so no real surprise there! I have decided just to write a quick review of the new drop checker i have purchased, i hope its useful  

So i had a good look around and ended up buying the "Cal Aqua Labs, "Double Check 2", CO2 Checker from one of UKAPS sponsors The Green Machine. I have a number of pieces of Cal Aqua glassware now and been impressed with its quality and build so hence why i opted for this particular brand of drop checker.

In the box
1 Dual Drop Checker with sucker
1 CO2 indicator solution 15ml
1 x CO2 reference solution calibrated at 30ppm 15ml
1 x plug
Instructions

Here is a couple of pictures to set the scene:









and here it is a couple of hours after installing in my tank, things looking good!






The unique concept behind this drop checker is that you have one reference compartment that you compare to that of your aquarium. The top chamber holds the CO2 indicator solution and the bottom chamber holds the reference solution. This then helps eliminate guessing is it the right shade of green. Approx 2" x 1.5" in size.

You simply fill the reference chamber with a small amount of the reference liquid, and insert the plug. You then fill the other chamber with the indicator solution and you are off  

Pros
Easy to fill
The reference solution gives a accurate indication of the CO2 Level, rather than guessing various shades of green etc
Well made and nicely designed

Cons
Only a 15ml bottle of indicator/reference solution. (i suspect i will switch to my own 4 dkh water and see how i get on)
TGM do sell refills though if all else fails.

The only thing i dont know the answer to is how long will the reference solution last in the sealed chamber?  I am assuming a good while. maybe a month or so? Anybody know?

In conclusion i am very pleased with it as it provides a nice clear indication of my CO2 at a quick glance and after all thats all we need!   

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## Garuf (19 Oct 2010)

*Re: Quick review of the Cal Aqua Labs Double Check 2 CO2 Che*

Don't get carried away checking against the reference, watch the plants and the fish your tank might need much higher levels of co2. 
When these drop checkers first came out ceg discussed their possible downsides in depth.


----------



## andyh (19 Oct 2010)

*Re: Quick review of the Cal Aqua Labs Double Check 2 CO2 Che*

Cheers Garuf, can always rely on you to bring me back down to earth      

So what did Clive say?

One thing i didnt mention, is that isn't my only reference point, i have a second drop checker and my plants are my third!


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Oct 2010)

*Re: Quick review of the Cal Aqua Labs Double Check 2 CO2 Che*

Click here to find out ==> New design of drop checker

Cheers,


----------

